# remotoring?



## jlassen (Dec 5, 2013)

So I have this Boeing street car that sounds like a coffee grinder when it runs. I read online that "Its easy to re-motor it" so that it runs quieter and better.

Having never done this before, I'm really sure how to take the coupling gear off the shaft of the old motor and put it on the new motor.










I assume the coupler is glued onto the shaft... does this coupler need to be replaced entirely? Or is there some magic solvent that will remove it from the shaft and allow it to be reused on the shaft of my new can motor?

Any thoughts, or help sourcing replacement coupler (and coupler glue?!) would be appreciated.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

most are just a press fit, pry off with needle nose pliers or similar...unless it was loose and slipping at some point, and previous owner glued it...


----------



## jlassen (Dec 5, 2013)

hmm. okay. Now to see if the drive shaft is the same diameter...

-jl


----------

